# Crazy day at westbranch



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

we managed to raise 18 fish and only caught 2. Any pointers had fish following the figure 8s 2 times around but would not strike. Most on bucktails. Bigger ones on the newer helicopter blade bait. Had 3 over 45 inch. Still a fun day but was getting frustrated. Had a feeling it was going to be a good day when I was waiting for my buddy to park the truck and had one following on my third cast next to the ramp.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What is this new helicopter blade bait??


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty good day.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds like it was a fantastic day. I'm going up there this Sunday till Thursday to camp and fish. Hope they stay active.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Caught two, but had three over 45?...what am I missing?..not adding up bud...or are you measuring them with your eyes when they're following the figure 8?..


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

You can tell when a fish is in the low 40s and when one is in the mid 40s. The blade bait is the trilogy looks like a helicopter to me.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got back from 3 days and 3 hours of musky fishing. Did not have any days like Kevin05 but saw fish every day. Mon. 1 follow, Tues 1 follow and one missed on the 8, Wed. 1 follow and I missed at boat side, this morning 1 missed at boat side. I could feel all three missed fish but could not set the hook. Only thing I can think of is I wasn't letting them get enough of a grip. Guess I just got too excited. West Branch is a really nice lake and great camp ground. Wish Caesars Creek had half the weed beds. Will have to give it another shot next June


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We are heading out Sunday. I know we won’t see as many fish as last time but that’s Muskie fishing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was there Fri, Sat, Sun as well. Boated 2 but nothing big. Lost a mid 30's and had about 4 follows. Had action every time out. I posted a brief video in the Northeast Ohio Fishing Reports thread about WestBranch water levels.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I had over 35 follows before hooking one in the 8, then two in one day, then a another, etc IMO getting fish to eat at the boat has an art to it, I see alot of guys doing wrong things, read the temperature of the fish, boat control and speed) is very important, rod action (deep vs shallow) speed and direction you turn the bait all big factors to getting one to commit. Watch some youtube videos.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

my guess (this is the most common mistake on 8's) is that your turns are too small and youre not providing a change of speed between straight away and turn in the 8. Making sure your turn is big enough for the whole fish to fit into is the biggest thing I see people mess up. The top corners of your turns should be almost a stall, then get it revved up again in the straight away. 

Jim Saric is an absolute ace boatside, so is Bill Sandy, and Ben Olson. Watch those guys.

Ive caught roughly 70% of my fish on the 8, its something that is essential to master if you want any sustained success with these fish. Wearing a go pro isn't a bad idea because on film you can usually tell where you made a mistake. Whether it's a trun thats too tight, or rolling into the 8 wasn't smooth enough. Sounds like you had an absurd day, if the fish are that hot/curious you should convert way more than two.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah I couldn’t believe they were following that much and not striking on the retrieve. I have watched guys on YouTube the only thing I can see is that I am only using an 8’6 rod and I am short so I really have to focus on bigger turns or get a longer rod. Westbranch is very humbling been out twice since then and only had one hit trolling. My Canada trip is coming up at the end of August. Those fish are usually a little more cooperative and I know that lake much better then weatbranch.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Love the optimism, but if youre headed to Canada I would really dial the 8's. I too am a little guy and it took me missing on about a dozen fish to realize i wasn't doing my turns wide enough. 8'6 is plenty of rod, just make sure you reel up to the leader run parallel to the boat (as close as you can without touching gunnel) then leaning over and using all of your reach to make the turn towards open water. Always Always make sure your turn on the 8 is away from the boat so you can use the full reach of the rod.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

TopRaider stated it but the distance from rod tip to lure is crucial, any more than say 24" and the bait can slow down too much on turns and take shortcuts, resulting in too tight of turns. Deeper/faster on the straightaways and then higher/slower with a twitch or very short pause (if the bait allows) on the outside 3/4ths of the turns. Like TopRaider said, go close to the boat on when coming into your 8 and then big wide turn towards open water while bring the bait closer to the surface on the turn. The broadside profile near the surface is a trigger for a fish with speed. Ideally thats where you want them to eat too, best hooking percentage since you can pull 90 degrees from their mouth towards the apex of the 8. If it doesn't stick, then your still inline for the straight away and your next turn.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

perfectly stated Fly!


----------

